# EMT Metal Conduit Gauge?



## backpack09 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am looking into putting an antenna up on my roof, and was wondering what gauge metal conduit runs.  Most of the masts I am seeing run 16 gauge and are about double the price of similar lengths of conduit.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## HopWallop (Feb 18, 2009)

You may want to go with a Rigid Steel Conduit (RGS) if you are going outside with it.  It comes threaded for easy assembly, is a much stronger guage conduit and will have a better life expectancy outdoors.  It may cost a little more than EMT but is definitely a more rigid solution.


----------

